# Need Help deciding



## supaman557 (Feb 20, 2010)

Hello, I need some advice. I am going to purchase a 9mm handgun. The candidates are the Springfield XDM 3.8, The Springfield XD service model 4 inch barrel, the CZ p-01, and the CZ p-07. Is the XDM really worth the extra over the XD? and How do the CZ's compare?


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

see this poll

http://handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=2879


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

supaman557 said:


> Hello, I need some advice. I am going to purchase a 9mm handgun. The candidates are the Springfield XDM 3.8, The Springfield XD service model 4 inch barrel, the CZ p-01, and the CZ p-07. Is the XDM really worth the extra over the XD? and How do the CZ's compare?


CZs are said to be very good guns at a great price. 
So. the XD v XDm. The XD is a great gun, the XDm is the step above. If you plan to shoot competition you might strongly consider the XDm. If not. The XD is probably all you need.
The biggest advantages of the XDm over the XD are, the XDms larger mag capacity and that you don't have to pull the trigger when field stripping it.

The trigger pull part is no biggie, just do the right thing and be sure the mag is out of the pistol (as should be done with any pistol) and triple check the breach to be sure the barrel is empty before you field strip. As for the capacity issue. The XDm is 19+1 9mm. You can buy 18 round mags from Mec-Gar that are OEM reliable (they are not OEM mags, but they are OEM reliable) for a few dollars more than OEM Factory mags.
You pay less for the gun but a little more for your extra mags. You come out with one less round than the XDm.


----------



## JoeInKS (Jan 17, 2010)

All depends on which feels best in your hands and you feel you can shoot the best. Not the answer you were going for but........ best bet is to check how each feels in you hand, how you reach for the trigger, how the trigger feels on your finger, the location of the controls with respect to your hand position, the natural pointability of the gun when you pick it up with your eyes closed and then open to see if you are on target, etc.

For instance, today I tried the following:

CZ SP01 Tactical,
XD Tactical
Beretta PX4
Smith & Wesson M&P
Sig P226

To my shock, I loved the Beretta the most. Why? The trigger location and width felt most comfortable to me. All other facets between the guns weren't of any importance to me. Just felt darn good to shoot. 

So, what worked for me was to just go try stuff.

With respect to the XDm...... I think that its a great gun supported by a great company. Feels great in the hand.

CZ P01 is a terrific gun and CZ makes wonderful products. P07, although it seems to be much admired, I just don't like the feel of it. 

Springfield XD - also terrfic with tons of aftermarket parts. Great value in my opinion but the 3.8" is just wrong in my mind. You get nothing but a shorter barrel as opposed to something more concealable. Don't like the ergo's in my hand in firing position. 

Whatever you decide on, you won't be content. It's just the nature of things with guns..... you'll always want something different to add.


----------



## supaman557 (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks your replies are very helpful, I think I like both Springfields, just hesitant as to if the xdm 3.8 is worth the 120 bucks extra over the XD, and if either is as good as the Cz P01. I guess only time will tell as to the Cz P07


----------



## terryger (Feb 1, 2010)

supaman557 said:


> Thanks your replies are very helpful, I think I like both Springfields, just hesitant as to if the xdm 3.8 is worth the 120 bucks extra over the XD, and if either is as good as the Cz P01. I guess only time will tell as to the Cz P07


for you at this stage no it os not. you will be more than thrilled with the xd. :smt023


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I would get the CZ P-01. I can't say enough good things about this weapon. It is not the east expensive one out there no doubt. It is a great one. I owned a few handguns before I bought my P-01. If ia had to get rid os all but one of my hand guns I would no doubt hands down keep my P-01. If it cost a little more and you *can not afford it don't consider it*. If you can afford it but just think maybe it isn't worth the money, *it is*!!!!!

RCG


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

XD :smt023


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

JoeInKS said:


> All depends on which feels best in your hands and you feel you can shoot the best. Not the answer you were going for but........ best bet is to check how each feels in you hand, how you reach for the trigger, how the trigger feels on your finger, the location of the controls with respect to your hand position, the natural pointability of the gun when you pick it up with your eyes closed and then open to see if you are on target, etc.


+1 on this!!!:smt023

While forum reccomendations are helpful, they pale in comparison to actually holding the weapon, shooting it, and finding out which one fits you the best. Based on what I've read, I would recommend the xd over the xdm. I don't believe the extra add on's will be a necessity unless you're going to be match shooting and you'll need the better barrel (they do come with match grade barrel and im not dreaming this right?), extra round, ect.

Bottom line, take a good long look at what you want to use it for, and then handle as many weapons as you can get your hands on!:smt033


----------

